# Converting tiller to remote



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

SELL. THE. BOAT


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I just did the opposite conversion on my 40hp Merc. They had a tiller conversion kit, so I would think they have a remote kit too.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Converting from tiller to remote will require a lot of extras: steering control cable, wheel and helm assembly, ram, throttle quadrant and cables, all of which will retail for about $800 or more. You'll also need a console to stick all this gear onto. Do you really want to spend that money plus go thru the hassle of installation which will take an inexperienced person a lot of time and skinned knuckles? The best advice is to sell the motor and buy another with everything included.

If you really want to do it yourself, look at the Seastar kits for steering and go to Mercury for the throttle and shift controls.


----------



## fabian (Jul 31, 2014)

I already know what's involved in converting but I need to find the parts to make the motor work with remote steer.


----------



## Buccaneer (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.mercurypartsus.com/forum4/tiller-remote-conversion-merc-25hp-th2680.html


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> I already know what's involved in converting but I need to find the parts to make the motor work with remote steer.


We've been tryin' to tell you. The best place to find the parts is on another motor.


----------

